# New JH!



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Teal passed her 4th test today for her Junior Hunter title  She ran like a champ and I'm so proud of her. We had a tough test with heavy rain and soggy birds, real duck hunting weather! Now onto Senior


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Great news!! Congratulations!


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

That's brilliant news! Congratulations to you both!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Congratulations!
Did you need waders?


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

hollyk said:


> Congratulations!
> Did you need waders?


Definitely! The water was over my knees in several places and I'm fairly tall. We had to walk through the area they ran the water portion of the test to get to the land portion.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Yikes! I have friends running MAster and Senior.
Congratulations again. Well Done Teal!


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

Congratulations!!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

hollyk said:


> Yikes! I have friends running MAster and Senior.
> Congratulations again. Well Done Teal!


Goldens? I was happy to see so many furry golden faces out today. Tried to meet as many people as I could between running Teal and carrying around the baby.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Congratulations to you and Teal! Great job.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Two Zaniri goldens in Master and a Soundview golden tomorrow in Senior. Plus friends running Labs.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

YAY!!!! Way to go!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Congrats*

A Huge Congratulations to you and Teal!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Congratulations Teal and Katie


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Huge congratulations to you!!!! That's terrific  We need photos


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

That is awesome! Congratulations.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Congratulations to both of you! I agree, we need photos!


----------



## LittleRedDawg (Oct 5, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Congratulations!! That's so excellent


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations to you both!.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I'll have to take a picture with her and her new ribbon  we didn't get any photos of us running because of all the rain.


----------



## FosterGolden (Mar 10, 2014)

Excellent! Congratulations!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Teal REALLY wanted to eat this nice ribbon they gave her


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

And because he's cute and it was his first HT, Branch. I call him my handler in training.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Look at Branch in camo - how cute is that. Teal is pretty cute with her ribbon too


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Camo baby!! So cute!!

Way to go, Teal!!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Congrats to you, Teal, and Baby Branch...he certainly is a cutie!!!!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------

